# Found Bentshaft paddle, Pilar NM



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

Found Bentshaft paddle on the Racecourse run of the Rio Grande. Email me with a description if ya lost one. Found it Friday, November 24th. Adios, Atom..


----------

